# Most Expensive Beer



## mikem108 (22/2/05)

Apparently the Deus brewed by
Brouwerij Bosteels
Is the most expensive beer you can buy in Sydney at the Belgian Beer Cafe.
http://bulletin.ninemsn.com.au/bulletin/si...A256F9B0007A15F
SOmething like $65 / bottle 
Reviewed at http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/deus/18912/12875/
Anyone tried it?
Is it worth the $

Byo may 2004 had a recipe for it...Can anyone post this?


----------



## thehipone (22/2/05)

Sam Adams' Utopias reportedly ran for US$100/bottle, but it was a massive 25% alcohol and came in a special copper container that looked like a big commercial fermenter.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (22/2/05)

HI

I have had a taste of the Utopia. My notes say "Sweet aroma and taste. Very heavy body, syrupy. Nutty aftertaste and alcohol warming prominent. Very similar to a tokay or muscat." 

Nice enough, but very close to fortified wines. Its not something that I would go and buy a bottle of at that price.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## neonmeate (22/2/05)

that is exciting news - i wonder if it'll turn up at camperdown cellars for $30 a bottle instead?


----------



## neonmeate (22/2/05)

bugger utopia, check out Stone Monolith!
http://www.stonebrew.com/cool/articles/pr/monolith/

(press release was the 1st of April 2003...)


----------



## Hopeye (22/2/05)

Ain't no way I'd pay US$142 for a single bottle of beer. Don't know about the rest of you, but, I got better things to do with money. (like....)


----------



## barfridge (22/2/05)

The most I've paid for a beer was $14 for a 330ml bottle of rochefort 10 (worth every penny), I have also paid $20 for a 750ml bottle of chimay blue.

People were outraged at those prices when I told them, until they put it into perspective against a good wine.


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (22/2/05)

barfridge said:


> The most I've paid for a beer was $14 for a 330ml bottle of rochefort 10 (worth every penny), I have also paid $20 for a 750ml bottle of chimay blue.
> 
> People were outraged at those prices when I told them, until they put it into perspective against a good wine.
> [post="46413"][/post]​



Yeah, $19.99 for 750mL of Chimay Blue, comes complete with cork.
I think it was $17.99 for 750mL Duvel, also with cork, though it may have been $13.99 or $14.99, can't remember exactly.
Those Utopias seem a touch overpriced... I know that they probably take years to make from the highest quality ingredients, but really, who are we all fooling??

I know I'm going to step on someone's toes here, but I think a lot of English ales are ridiculously overpriced here. I know it's basically shipping/taxes, but $7-$10 for a 500mL bottle is an absolute joke... I make a CARTON of all-grain English ale for that price, and it tastes as good, usually much better.


----------



## BigAl (22/2/05)

My two local pubs in South Perth, the Como and the Windsor are now selling pints for more than 8 bucks :angry: 
I make beer for the love of making beer, and would still do it if beer was cheap. Seeing prices heading north like that makes me even happier to be a homebrewer  8 bucks, thats 8 litres!


----------



## Weizguy (22/2/05)

mikem108 said:


> Apparently the Deus brewed by Brouwerij Bosteels
> Is the most expensive beer you can buy in Sydney at the Belgian Beer Cafe.
> SOmething like $65 / bottle



I have seen this for $50 at one of my fave bottleshops and am putting my money away for it (special occasion).

Seth :beer:


----------



## kook (22/2/05)

Most I've paid is 20 euros for a 250ml bottle of 1997 Rodenbach Alexander.

Paid 15 for a 330ml? 1999 Westvletern 6 (red cap) too.

Both worth the money, and actually very cheap considering the beers. You'll pay at least 50% more in some other bars. My next Belgium trip will be a little more indulgant 

Paid $15 a glass many time back in Perth for Rochefort 10. $20 a few times for a 750ml Chimay Blue.

Most I've paid for a beer in London was 7.50, for Cantillon Iris (750ml). 5 a few times for a 330ml bottle of Westvletern 12 too.


----------



## Plastic Man (22/2/05)

Paid $17 last year for a long neck of Mountain Goats Old Surefoot Stout. To numb the pain I told myself it was just like buying a decent bottle of wine. It was nice though. Maybe not $17 nice but a good cause none the less.

The wierd thing was they only released 170 bottles so the stickers / labels must have cost $5 each based on a run as small as this. ??? Seemed a very small run. Maybe they couldn't help themselves and drank the rest during the year of cellaring??.


----------



## bonk (23/2/05)

$55 bucks for a 1.5L bottle of chimay grand reserve, 2000 vintage i think. worth every cent


----------



## kook (23/2/05)

thehipone said:


> Sam Adams' Utopias reportedly ran for US$100/bottle, but it was a massive 25% alcohol and came in a special copper container that looked like a big commercial fermenter.



Funny you should mention that!

http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/shop/index...a76e49c3e87a6dd

I wonder if its worth picking up a bottle. 

The ratings of it dont sound like the cost is justified. Though the bottle is very cool  60 quid is a bit though :unsure:


----------



## captain_booze (27/2/05)

when i lived in Hong Kong, 1 VB stubby was 12-14 aussie dollars. all the british yuppies drink it thinking its classy imported beer.


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (27/2/05)

And all the 'cool cats' here drink Corona thinking it's a classy import.
It's called MTV syndrome... the public don't have the initiative to decide what they like, so big companies tell them.


----------



## kook (27/2/05)

Bought 17 beers for 40 quid ($100AU) on Friday:

Rogue Brutal Bitter
Rogue Honey Cream Ale
Rogue Shakespear Stout
Rogue Mocha Porter
Rogue American Amber
Sierra Nevada Wheat
Sierra Nevada Porter
Sierra Nevada Stout
Anchor Our Special Ale
Victory Hop Devil IPA
Victory Golden Monkey
Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout
Bon Secours Framboise
Timmermans Gueuze
Timmermans Caveau Gueuze
Fraoch Heather Ale
Schlosser Alt

I suppose its not too bad really, less than $6 a beer. They're not everyday ones over here either.


----------



## Guest Lurker (27/2/05)

Bastard. And I guess that was about an hours pay at London rates. Bastard. Mind you that would have been a bitch of a trip home on the tube! I just paid $8 for a bottle of Fullers 1845, which is probably on tap at your corner pub.


----------



## thehipone (28/2/05)

Thats a nice little pickup there kook. If they have any Rogue Imperial Stout or Victory Storm King, those are worth grabbing too. 

The issue I have with English beers in Australia is that it seems that they are all in clear glass bottles. No way I'm gambling $8-10 on a 500 mL bottle that may be horridly lightstruck.


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/2/05)

captain_booze said:


> when i lived in Hong Kong, 1 VB stubby was 12-14 aussie dollars. all the british yuppies drink it thinking its classy imported beer.
> [post="47167"][/post]​



LOL! :lol: 


Man! Don't tell them about blue chesty bonds. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/2/05)

thehipone said:


> The issue I have with English beers in Australia is that it seems that they are all in clear glass bottles. No way I'm gambling $8-10 on a 500 mL bottle that may be horridly lightstruck.
> [post="47237"][/post]​



Some of the ones that "finally" get to Oz are shockers aren't they?  

I think that they sit in some sort of English version of NQR (Not Quite Right) stores for a few months before they even dream of coming here.

Warren -


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (28/2/05)

> And all the 'cool cats' here drink Corona thinking it's a classy import.
> It's called MTV syndrome... the public don't have the initiative to decide what they like, so big companies tell them.



I've had Corona moments when its gone down really well on a stinking hot day but when i see people drinking it with lemon/lime in it I do wonder why people choose a drink which they need to add lemon/lime to it to make it taste good (or taste a certain way so they can stomach it). 

These are usually the people in stripey shirts with collars up and hair spiked into a type of mow hawk and getting fully sick on the dance floor in clubs etc. Later in the night when the Corona is getting to heavy for them, they resort to UDL's and Illusions!


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (28/2/05)

For my international tastings I usually venture to Northmead Bottle Shop who stock a pretty big range of imported beers. A lot which are Belgian.

I think they boast 300 different types of beer.








(im not affiliated with the bottle shop blah blah etc etc)


----------



## mikem108 (1/3/05)

Speaking of prices
Ol' Dan Murphy's has got some good prices on English Beers
Fullers ESB, london pride etc about $6.50/bottle
And at the moment Kemmeny's has the Chimay range and Duvel for $4.99/stubby which is pretty well priced.


----------



## neonmeate (1/3/05)

Plastic Man said:


> Paid $17 last year for a long neck of Mountain Goats Old Surefoot Stout. To numb the pain I told myself it was just like buying a decent bottle of wine. It was nice though. Maybe not $17 nice but a good cause none the less.
> 
> The wierd thing was they only released 170 bottles so the stickers / labels must have cost $5 each based on a run as small as this. ??? Seemed a very small run. Maybe they couldn't help themselves and drank the rest during the year of cellaring??.
> [post="46484"][/post]​


now that was a ripoff. i had a bottle of this stuff and it was more like Mountain Goat's Stale Surefoot Stout. 5% stouts don't suddenly turn into elixir of the gods after 1 year. good way to turn a profit out of old stock though!


----------



## RichLum (1/3/05)

Mikey,

where is Kemmeny's?

I tried looking in whitepages.com.au but couldn't find them...

$4.99 for Chimay is good. Cheapest I've seen it before was $75 for a case of 12 at Amatos

Rich


----------



## neonmeate (1/3/05)

RichLum said:


> Mikey,
> 
> where is Kemmeny's?
> 
> ...


 try searching for "kemeny's" instead (stupid whitepages.com.au wont give you "close" matches - i hate that site). it's in bondi. decent range (but much smaller than amatos) - but even cheaper than amatos


----------



## Plastic Man (1/3/05)

Went to Dan Murphys on the W/E and noticed they are selling Black Sheep Ale for $6 - 500ml.

Brought 2 for a mate for his birthday, (teh reason I was there), but kicked myself when I got home that I didn't grab another for a "taste test."


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (1/3/05)

Black Sheep make the Holy (Gr)Ail right?
I enjoyed that, although I'm sure more than half of it was just the humour they put into the label.


----------



## RichLum (2/3/05)

Thanks Neonmate. Found it now 

I think most places would have a smaller range than Amatos!!

First time I walked into their cool room a mate and me spend about 20 minutes looking through all the beers and only got out cause it was getting cold


----------



## mikem108 (2/3/05)

Its on Bondi Rd couple of k's down from Bondi Junction on the rhs, sorry about the spelling.


----------



## neonmeate (2/3/05)

RichLum said:


> Thanks Neonmate. Found it now
> 
> I think most places would have a smaller range than Amatos!!
> 
> ...



yeah i just live round the corner from there, it's often tempting on a 40 day to just walk up the road and hang out in the beer coolroom for a bit!


----------



## neonmeate (2/3/05)

i seem to be posting a lot in this thread but speaking of good deals, at camperdown cellars at the moment they've got 4x500ml Weihenstephan beers (any 4 of pils, bayrisch mild, dunkel, dunkles hefe, kristall) for $18 + a bonus huge Weihenstephan weisse glass with its sexy curves. damn good deal i say.


----------



## Doc (2/3/05)

neonmeate said:


> i seem to be posting a lot in this thread but speaking of good deals, at camperdown cellars at the moment they've got 4x500ml Weihenstephan beers (any 4 of pils, bayrisch mild, dunkel, dunkles hefe, kristall) for $18 + a bonus huge Weihenstephan weisse glass with its sexy curves. damn good deal i say.
> [post="47443"][/post]​



That does sound like a great deal. I wonder if I can sneak out at lunch and get the bus up to Camperdown. mmmmmm.
Thanks for the tip NeonM.

Doc


----------



## mikem108 (2/3/05)

Watch the expiry dates at stuff from Camperdown, I've only seen really old beer discounted there , it was already 6-12 months past the useby date when it went on special. Not good for wheat beers.
Make sure you drop in to Ray's outdoors to experience some bad customer service from the surly BBQ staff.


----------



## wee stu (14/7/05)

Spotted in Adelaide today, at Goodwood Cellars, Goodwood Rd, Goodwood, Deus - at $50 a bottle. 

At first I thought they had put a bottle of champers in one of the beer fridges by mystake. But no, it is the beer. First time in a long while this little Scotsman has walked out of a bottle shop not buying a beer he hadn't tried yet  

Didn't leave empty handed though, picked up some Yanjing from China and Tanner's Jack from Morland in England.

Best bargain in the store would have to be 4 packs of Black or Red Drak from Starobrno in the Czech Republic - $10 a 4 pack.

No affiliation etc, etc


----------



## Jazman (14/7/05)

i tihink i seen that beer as well at greenhill rd celerbrations


----------



## beersom (14/7/05)

Deus- $50
Queque chose $22 (500ml)
5 y/o Chimay Grand Reserve (3litre)$125
All available at the moment @my local

I recently made on offer on a 1974 Thomas Hardy Ale .......... $$$??? will let know if offer is accepted.


----------



## Lufah (15/7/05)

I haven't ever tried it. I looked through my BYOs and can't find that one. If I come up with it I'll post their recipe. Take a look at this tho...

http://www.maltosefalcons.com/tech/methode_champenoise/

Travis


----------



## kook (15/7/05)

beersom said:


> I recently made on offer on a 1974 Thomas Hardy Ale .......... $$$??? will let know if offer is accepted.
> [post="67249"][/post]​



$$$?

I hope you only mean $$. I wouldnt pay hundreds, it's simply not worth it.

You can get 70's bottles from reputable ebay sources over here for around 10 plus post. Look for birkonian on ebay.co.uk for good quality bottles. I'm sure he'll ship to aus too. He has some auctions open at the moment as well.

I picked up:

72 Courage Imperial Stout - 4.21
81 Thomas Hardy's - 11?
90 Thomas Hardy's - 12.50?
90 Chimay Blue - 8?

I cant remember specific prices on those three but I'm sure those are close.


----------



## Sean (15/7/05)

kook said:


> beersom said:
> 
> 
> > I recently made on offer on a 1974 Thomas Hardy Ale .......... $$$??? will let know if offer is accepted.
> ...


The Courage is very good value at that price - a terrific beer (except the last one brewed - 83 I think it was, which was a big disappointment).

Personally, I don't think Thomas Hardy's is worth 11c. Bloody awful stuff with good marketing on the label.



> Tanner's Jack from Morland in England.


Presumably you mean from Greene King (unless it's frighteningly old). GK shut Morlands several years ago.


----------



## beersom (15/7/05)

kook said:


> beersom said:
> 
> 
> > I recently made on offer on a 1974 Thomas Hardy Ale .......... $$$??? will let know if offer is accepted.
> ...



Don't worry its not too much... I am not really keen on the ebay option as they have to ship a looong way and I don't get to do a bottle inspection. whereas this one is right here and has been well cellared here for the last 29 - 30 years.

How was the 90' chimay? The oldest I have had it was 8 years and found it delightful.


----------



## wee stu (15/7/05)

Sean said:


> > Tanner's Jack from Morland in England.
> 
> 
> Presumably you mean from Greene King (unless it's frighteningly old). GK shut Morlands several years ago.
> [post="67259"][/post]​



too troo, still using the Morland's name on the label tho

s2


----------



## Malnourished (15/7/05)

Sean said:


> The Courage is very good value at that price - a terrific beer (except the last one brewed - 83 I think it was, which was a big disappointment).



I had the 83 this year and it was GREAT, though obviously things get a bit variable with 20 year-old beer. I thought they last brewed it in 93 though, which could explain the difference...


----------



## mje1980 (15/7/05)

Gee, you guys are lucky, try getting decent imported beer in wollongong. Its pretty hard. Boddingtons i can get, and old speckled hen, but any other english ales are hard to find. I had tetleys on tap down in melbourne and wasimpressed, but i've never seen it here. Im hangin for an excuse to go to sydney, so i can drop in at Dan murphy's at hurstville, and see if its any good ( i've been told it has some english ales ). German beers would be good too.


----------



## kook (15/7/05)

beersom said:


> How was the 90' chimay? The oldest I have had it was 8 years and found it delightful.
> [post="67271"][/post]​



Haven't tried it yet, I'm saving it for the RateBeer "European Summer Gathering" next month in Copenhagen.


----------



## Sean (15/7/05)

Malnourished said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> > The Courage is very good value at that price - a terrific beer (except the last one brewed - 83 I think it was, which was a big disappointment).
> ...


Sorry - '93 is what I meant. The ones in the eighties were excellent.


----------



## Weizguy (15/7/05)

Lufah said:


> I haven't ever tried it. I looked through my BYOs and can't find that one. If I come up with it I'll post their recipe. Take a look at this tho...
> 
> http://www.maltosefalcons.com/tech/methode_champenoise/
> 
> ...



BYO May-June 2004 has an article and recipe for Deus (Brut des Flandres).

Shall I transcribe the recipe, or does someone have an optical code scanner and the same issue? Anyone?

Sssssuper!

Seth out, after a long brew day (pm Dunkelweizen) .


----------



## Doc (6/8/06)

Haven't tired to brew it, but Zymurgy did an article on the Maltose Falcons champagne brew a couple of issues back. Don't know if I have the patience for it.

Doc


----------



## big d (6/8/06)

So did anyone post a recipe of this beer anywhere?

Big D


----------



## kook (6/8/06)

I ended up trying Deus late last year actually. Took a bottle along to GBBF (I think Ross may have tried it too?).

To be honest, didn't enjoy it that much. Over the top esters and peppers, with loads of unbalanced hot alcohol. Thankfully only paid 15 euros for it.

Also tried Utopias whilst in Denmark. Flat, syrupy liquer with not much resemblance to "beer". Quite tasty though.

Most I've payed for a beer now was 50 euros, for Bush Prestige at Delerium. And I couldn't finish it! Once again too much hot, over the top alcohol.


----------



## Malnourished (7/8/06)

wally said:


> Has anybody tried to brew using the "methode champenoise" ?
> 
> I'd be interested to know the results.


I attempted to disgorge a bottle of cider, with fairly disastrous results. I thought I could get away with just using ice and heaps of rock salt to freeze the yeast, but it didn't work all that well. Plus I don't think I primed it enough - the amount of yeast I had in the bottle didn't really seem like enough to form much of a plug.

My conclusion was that if I were to do it again, I'd have to go the whole hog a la the Falcons, so obviously it's on the backburner now.  

BigD - the recipes are in the link provided.

As for Deus - ewwww. I like Tim Webb's description (paraphrased): "blonde ale aged in an eau de cologne barrel"


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (7/8/06)

I think the RedOak Special Grand Reserve would have to be up there with most expensive beer @ $15 for 50ml

I haven't tried it...................................yet.

I was going to let them keep there 50ml, and I would keep my $15 but after reading some of the tasting notes from the Qld guys who had it (Ross I think?), I'm keen to give it a try.


----------



## tdh (7/8/06)

Recently the most expensive that I've had too much of (and one of the tastiest) is the Schneider Aventinus Eisbock, $9.90 for 330ml.
Worth every penny.
Anybody else tried this freeze distilled beauty.


----------



## Gough (7/8/06)

tdh said:


> Recently the most expensive that I've had too much of (and one of the tastiest) is the Schneider Aventinus Eisbock, $9.90 for 330ml.
> Worth every penny.
> Anybody else tried this freeze distilled beauty.



Yep, damn fine beer. Well worth the dosh in my opinion  

Shawn.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (7/8/06)

tdh said:


> Recently the most expensive that I've had too much of (and one of the tastiest) is the Schneider Aventinus Eisbock, $9.90 for 330ml.
> Worth every penny.
> Anybody else tried this freeze distilled beauty.



Argggggggghhhhhh. Dammit stop my drooling! 

One of the most incredible beers I have ever tasted. Dont be afraid to try the other guy with the purple label, the Aventinus weizen dopplebock - it is also an excellent drop.

And thanks for the reminder - its about time I re-sampled, or drink a lot of, this brew with a view to making my own.

Happy brewing,

Keith


----------



## Doc (7/8/06)

I'm pretty sure I have a bottle of the Eisbock and Aventinus in the fridge at home 
Drool Keith drool 
Both are exceptional beers IMO.

Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/8/06)

While we're waxing Schneider lyrical. I'll throw in my vote for Schneider Edel-Weiss. That's a particularly stunning drop too.  

A big Weizen at 6.2%. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/8/06)

Must be a wheat beer thing.

The pint of Franziskaner Hefe-Weiss Dunkel I tried in Hahndorf recently set me back $12.75!

Worth it though :chug: 

C&B
TDA


----------

